# The Lord of darkness



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

I don't know about threads or tutorials for them, but I had to design hooves for a theater group earlier this year. The design was actually fairly simple.
We used 2 liter bottles (plastic) and cut kind of rounded chevrons (V's) from the body of the bottles, we cut them to fit each actors feet. The point of the chevron was where the toe or point of the hoof touched the ground. We had the actors wearing high heeled shoes, platform type (from Goodwill store). These elevated the actors, and with the fur covering they made the actors foot look like the ball of the foot where the covering was.
The "hooves" were cut long enough to cover the lacing on thier shoes and to cover the toes and sides of the shoes. The plastic wanted to curl to it's original shape which helped to give the look of the hooves.
We cleaned off the label, and then used Scotchbright pads or sandpaper to scuff the plastic to help it hold paint and to help give the texture of real hooves.
We used a loop of velcro on the inside the hoof shells so that the actors could run it through the laces on their shoes. With the hooves cut to meet the needs, and scuffed to the desired texture, we spray painted them with a satin black, it let them have some shine, but not so much that they look like plastic, and helped to show the texture.
They took about 40 minutes to make once we figured out how
We got some long fake fur and made coverings for the actors shins, ankles and upper foot, we combed or brushed the fur back so that the legs got feathers like a goat or horse does, it also covered up the laces on the back of the legs. The actors wore long black socks beneath all this, it helped make the laces and any spots that were inadvertantly uncovered with fur to blend in or dissapear.
They worked out very well.
You can email me or PM me if this doesn't make sense.
FontGeek


----------



## CatMean (Jul 5, 2004)

Found this site on making hooves

http://weremoose.transform.to/costume/minotaur.html

Also have you seen these 2 for reference?
http://www.artifexcreations.co.uk/lord of darkness.htm
http://www.studiocreations.com/howto/talesfromthetrenches/erics_darkness.html


----------



## pirategirl (Jul 9, 2005)

Ok sorry to say that I don't have any help for you on this but I just wanted to say that this is an Awsomely cool idea. If you take pics please post... that is one of my fave movies.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Darkstampede, did you get the artwork I sent you OK?
Did it make sense, is it of any help for what you were looking for?
FontGeek


----------



## Darkstampede (Oct 26, 2004)

Yes FontGeek, BIG help. I'm gonna have to mix and match other ideas for it to look right, but yours will be the base


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

Browsing the Spirit Web site, I found this mask for $24.99:

http://www.spirithalloween.com/inde...oductID/2e792ae0-17b5-4ac2-b120-616e2c8483b6/

If the link doesn't work, it's the "Rubber Devil Mask". Thought it might help - maybe provide an easy base that with a few mods would work?


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

actually, REEL F/X already makes one, you have to be extremely good with makeup to have it look right. it sells for about $20 at party city. it has the horns. yet they go back, not forwards. look around for it, and see if you are capable of achieving the effect. i got one two years ago and it came out looking like crap.


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

*Waraning! New Materials To Play With!*

Checkout dazian.com, look at the Fosshape and Wonderflex materials in their specialty products, these are easily shapeable, bondable, paintable, cutable, and workable materials, they can be laminated with mild heat to give you your desired thickness or rigidity. They would be very easy to use for both masks, horns or hooves for your character. You can get free samples and a brochure by emailing [email protected].
Warning, playing with this stuff is addictive!


----------



## Jier (Sep 7, 2005)

When I first read this I thought you where reffering to the Lord of Dorkness from Elf only Inn. I miss that webcomic.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

I always wanted to make some hooved feet based around drywaller stilts. you would look HUGE!


----------

